

Perl 5.22 released - durdn
https://metacpan.org/pod/release/RJBS/perl-5.22.0/pod/perldelta.pod

======
dugword
Lot's of good stuff here. I especially like the double diamond operator, safer
behavior. However that string of punctuation is terrible and I wish they would
have changed the behavior of <> with a pragma.

